# Looking for 20 ga hevi 13



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Jem, I dont know what store you got that from, but they are actually advertised as straight 7s.. But the way EM loads there hevi shot you will get some smaller and some larger pellets. 

I shot them in my travels and home in the spring of 2010.. They are a fine load and with proper choking you will be amazed at the pattern density of them vs your 5s at 40 yards... 222 pellets in the 5s and roughly 344 in the hevi shot considering the rumors that H 13 is now 12 g/cc and not 13 g/cc.. They will kill every turkey if you do your part from 45 and in.. 

I personally shoot the Feds now in the 1.5 oz loading of 7s.. The penetration of the Feds over the Hevi in a 7 loading is very obvious and I like the true to size pellets.. But with that being said the Hevi 7s are much more forgiving on choke selection.. 

*P.S. If you need tungsten based ammo GET IT NOW.. Tungsten has been going through the roof and this will soon be reflected on the shelf. *


----------



## jem44357 (Jan 27, 2011)

DEDGOOSE,

I found it at Natchez shooters supplies. I see they also have some at 1350 fps for duck. They have some interesting stuff but it is kind of expensive. I have been digging through your threads and some other info on the 20 and what is available for them. I am getting ready to see if I can stretch mine past my 30 -35 yd limit. I am getting ready to change my style a bit and I think it is going to offer some longer shots. I also plan on taking my chronograph to see just how fast the stuff come out of my 20" barrel. I think most of the stated numbers are from longer barrels.

Thanks for the info
Jim


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

jem44357 said:


> DEDGOOSE,
> 
> I found it at Natchez shooters supplies. I see they also have some at 1350 fps for duck. They have some interesting stuff but it is kind of expensive. I have been digging through your threads and some other info on the 20 and what is available for them. I am getting ready to see if I can stretch mine past my 30 -35 yd limit. I am getting ready to change my style a bit and I think it is going to offer some longer shots. I also plan on taking my chronograph to see just how fast the stuff come out of my 20" barrel. I think most of the stated numbers are from longer barrels.
> 
> ...


Are you talking 7.5s in the duck load 1.250.. I thought they had discontinued that load.. The last I saw Dunns had bought the remaining supply off of Environmetal.. It actually patterned tighter than the new H 13 7s.. I have seen patterns close to 200 in a 10 inch circle with a few "tweaks" to the shell.. I am killing myself for not buying a bundle of that shell on that sale, I overlooked it and if worse came to worse it would unleash the fury on field mallards. 

As for your chrono, from what I have seen from other shooters is Hevi 1090 tends to run a bit faster than advertised.. 

What chokes do you have at your disposal? Different popular chokes based on design and not constriction alone have worked with the H 13 7s.. Indian creek is finding good patterns with a 555.. Pure gold in a 555 is not so hot and better patterns are coming from the 570.. I had good luck with the SSX 550.. They now for the first time are making that choke in INV threads which is what I believe your encore takes.


----------



## jem44357 (Jan 27, 2011)

"Are you talking 7.5s in the duck load 1.250."... Yes

These are what I have...










The one on the right is what came with the Fox Ridge Outfitters 20" barrel it is 0.570". The one on the left is a Cabela's and it is 0.575". I also have an improved which I may try just for comparison.

Jim


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

You may be pleasantly suprised and those shells may pre date the 10 g hevi duck loads.. I would choke them a bit tighter than than that but that is just me, look forward to your results.


----------



## jem44357 (Jan 27, 2011)

DEDGOOSE said:


> You may be pleasantly suprised and those shells may pre date the 10 g hevi duck loads.. I would choke them a bit tighter than than that but that is just me, look forward to your results.


I found the Indian Creek .555 at Bass Pro which I think will work in my barrel. Do you think the 7.5's at the advertised 1350 fps will squeeze through safely? Would the extra fps over the 7's at 1090 keep the lethality I would need out to 45 yards or more?


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

jem44357 said:


> I found the Indian Creek .555 at Bass Pro which I think will work in my barrel. Do you think the 7.5's at the advertised 1350 fps will squeeze through safely? Would the extra fps over the 7's at 1090 keep the lethality I would need out to 45 yards or more?


Yes, the smaller the shot the easier it gets through a choke, considering equal hardness.. 

I would take the extra velocity any day over the 7.. But with that being said most likely you are going to get the same mix of pellets.. Hevi shot is very inconsistent in their loadings, you may have some 5s in their and maybe some 9s.. 

Here is my concern.. Environmetal loaded some duck loads that were NOT true 12 g/cc hevi shot but were instead some where around 10 g/cc.. I would not want them because you are gaining nothing over lead.. Thus if I was truly interested in the H 13 for my 20g I would purchase the 7s to be on the safe side..


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Dang, lots of good info here.

For what it's worth, plain jane, 15.00 a box for 25 high brass #6 Remington will drop a bird just as dead as those high dollar rounds.

I was speaking with an ammunition manufacture just the other day at a show and talking about the different loads available and the very high cost of those " speciality " rounds.

I asked him why ? Why all the different shells and what the heck is with the high price tag. We're only killing a bird here with a head shot.
A dead bird is a dead bird.
His reply ?
He smiled and said, " Riding the wave boy, people buy them "


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Thunderhead said:


> Dang, lots of good info here.
> 
> For what it's worth, plain jane, 15.00 a box for 25 high brass #6 Remington will drop a bird just as dead as those high dollar rounds.
> 
> ...


And what you say is correct.. If I were to go back to a 12 gauge I would most likely load up some Win Sup HV 6s through a good tube and be done.. 

The 20 gauge is a different animal. After shooting countless rounds of lead through a 20 with dozens of chokes I have not found one combo that meets what I consider ethical on a piece of paper at 40 yards, my predetermined maximum range.. With my love of the 20g I am forced to shoot HTL loads. 

On the other hand there are shooters, I am not one of them.. That shoot HTL loads in an effort to extend their range.. The patterns we see 275-325 in a 10 inch circle at 40 yards will hold to ethical standards to 50-60 yards.. A very good lead pattern is 150 at 40 and dont have much gas in the tank after that. I dont agree with long range shooting, but some do and the only way to extend your range is a smaller denser pellet.


----------



## jem44357 (Jan 27, 2011)

Thunderhead,

I totally understand what you are saying but if it were not for guys like me who like to tinker the industry would never push forward. Besides I support the $$$ numbers the gun supporting politicians use when they go to battle for us against the anti's. :lol: I will be the first to tell you grab grandpa's old single shot whatever shotgun with a fixed choke and whatever shot shells he had left over knock the bead off of the end and go kill Turkeys. My brother takes the opposite approach than I do. He still hunts with his original 12 ga 870 with the Rem Turkey EF choke and a rifled tube for deer he started hunting with 24 years ago. I on the other hand have added a cantilever barrel to mine and a dot scope. Next phase was as it is now with a fully rifled cantilever barrel and a dot scope and synthetic stocks. I have my deceased son's 12 ga 870 set up for shootin' birds. I have since set up my 20 Encore with a dot scope and now have Tru Glo sights on it with multiple chokes. We both kill just as many critters as the other and have just as much fun. Besides what would you do to kill time between seasons if you could not read threads like this?

Jim


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

I believe the wave is starting to come to an end.. Tungsten has soared recently.. Out of all the years I have been doing this I cannot remember a more boring year for the release of new turkey dedicated ammo.. This is evidenced by Winchester dropping a version of the Xtended range before it was even in production.. Remington last year dumped their tungsten based shot in its Wingmaster HD.. I think with the rise in price of these shells consumer interest will wane or shooters will be apt to put less shells down range, and this will translate to less RandD from manufactures. 

Just for *Thunderhead* here is something for you to chew on.. :lol:

http://seasonshot.com/


----------



## jem44357 (Jan 27, 2011)

BTW my desire to extend the range of my 20 is for my daughters benefit and mine I think it is fun to shoot. She only has full use of her left eye and has issues with judging distance and she is not an avid shooter. The 12 would be a bit much for her to carry and shoot. So to be able to keep her interested and not have her call it quits I'll spend the time and money to tweak it for her. In this day and age we need to recruit as many young hunters as we can.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

jem44357 said:


> BTW my desire to extend the range of my 20 is for my daughters benefit and mine I think it is fun to shoot. She only has full use of her left eye and has issues with judging distance and she is not an avid shooter. The 12 would be a bit much for her to carry and shoot. So to be able to keep her interested and not have her call it quits I'll spend the time and money to tweak it for her. In this day and age we need to recruit as many young hunters as we can.


No need to justify.. The only ones that need justified is the guy that goes to wal mart buys a box of Win 4s for his UltiMag, because his buddy three trailers down rolled a bird at 60 yards with his ultimag and heads to the woods without even checking POI..


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

jem44357 said:


> BTW my desire to extend the range of my 20 is for my daughters benefit and mine I think it is fun to shoot.


My 12's never get out to play any more. There is nothing in MI a 20 can't handle, and handle well with the appropriate choke and ammunition. My only word of caution regarding a 20 is that I have never found any load bigger than #4 that will pattern well. But #4 Hevi-shot is deadly on deked geese.........


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

LOL Season Shot  Gotta try it soon. That was a joke right ? 

Word to the wise here tho guys, and I say this with _the best of intentions_.

Guiding for as long as I have, I've seen alot of birds rolled. I've seen a 
10ga. blow a bird sideways across the forrest floor, get up and run away never to be seen again.

I know it's fun to use the latest and the greatest, and if that's your gig, by all means, have fun !

But..........

Remember that we are shooting a live flesh, blood and bone animal when it's the real deal.
_*Distance is everything.*_ 
You may be able to punch holes in paper at long distances, but flesh and bone is a whole different ball game.

I'm not experienced enough in the super loads to say not to use them past a certain range, but, keep in mind the energy needed to make a clean kill when using them past 30 yds. and if it will have enough juice.

I'm not being the " all knowing great guide " or telling anyone what to use.
Lots of beginners read this forum and learn from it. This advise is more for those like me that are not familiar with the speciality rounds.

I know it sucks when a bird hangs up just out of range, been there a gilizzion times..........but, that's Turkey hunt'in.


----------



## jem44357 (Jan 27, 2011)

I am thinking the 7.5's will be just for paper fun, tough to find anyway, as will be the imp. cyl. tube I have. I will most likely settle on the 7's but I do have some 6's to look into.

As far as tough Turkeys. I loaded one up at 10 yds with a some 1 7/8 oz #4's from my 12 years ago when I first started hunting. He was strutting and I was up a small hill I put the red dot right at the base of the red of his neck. Well being as his neck was all scrunched up I hit him just above his beard and a bit to his right. It busted his leg and wing all to h3ii. With a full load from the 12 he still ran full speed with his leg and wing flopping all over the place. I found him 100 yds away over the hill in the swamp behind the only bush in sight. He had no pellets in his neck at all.


----------



## jem44357 (Jan 27, 2011)

OK, so I got my 1 1/4oz 7.5's at 1350 from Natchez... NOT! Turns out they are 7's at 1250 which may be more in line with what I would like. So far I have 2 boxes 10 ea. of those, 1 box of 10 1 1/4oz #6 @ 1090fps, 1 box Federal 1 1/2oz #6 @ 1100fps, one box of 10 Rem. copper plated #6 1/14 no speed ref. on the box and my trusty Winchester #5's. All I need now is a box of the FED. 1 1/2oz #7's. I'll make up some targets and shoot em up and post the results. I just shoot at Turkey head targets and count pellet hits in the vitals and evaluate the general look of the pattern. I'll post pics and let you judge for yourself.


----------

